# Verizon cell phone service in Cabo



## travelplanner70 (Oct 2, 2011)

Can we use our Verizon phones in Cabo?  When we travel to Cancun, we just need to sign up for special service there.  If one can use Verizon there, is the reception any good?   Thanks for your advice.


----------



## am1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just get on the Mexico plan while you are there.  Your phone will use a local tower.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2011)

travelplanner70 said:


> Can we use our Verizon phones in Cabo?  When we travel to Cancun, we just need to sign up for special service there.  If one can use Verizon there, is the reception any good?   Thanks for your advice.



If you dial 611- for free- on your phone, talk to the nice person in Customer Service. They can tell you if there is service, what it costs, and if so, set you up with an Int'l- or just Mexico plan so you can use it. You can buy Int'l calling by the month. Turn it on when you go, turn it off when you return. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Verizon Works Great in Cabo*

We were in Cabo 4 weeks ago and we have Verizon service.  We inquired about switching to the International (North American?) plan as we had in the past, but since we didn't plan on making many calls, we just stayed with our regular plan and severely limited our calls.  On our plan, I believe it was 99c per minute on voice calls and it was 50c and 5c to receive and send text messages.  Can't remember if the 50c was to receive or send.  Anyway,  we only ran up charges of $15 extra for the week making mostly text messages.  In Cabo, the reception is excellent and has been for several years.  When we are at Sunset Beach on the Pacific side the reception is limited and dependent on where you are.  Worked best up at the Sky Pool.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Oct 2, 2011)

Been to cabo many times and used Verizon with out problems.  As mentioned above...be sure to call customer service before.  If you've used your phone in Cancun, you're probably already set, but you need to have a no charge feature called international dialing turned on.  Then  decide if you need a Mexico calling plan and you are good to go.  I use a smart phone without problem as well...if you have be sure to ask about data plan too.
bbb


----------



## travelplanner70 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Deer Path (Oct 4, 2011)

We  call Verizon before we go to Mexico to change to the Mexico plan and change back when we return. We usually do it for one month in our billing cycle to make it easy but they will pro-rate if necessary. Costs a little more then our regular plan. We have done it for trips to Cozumel, Mazatlan and Cabo for the last few years.  Will be doing it again for Cabo in a few weeks when we will be going again.  The only thing I found is if someone leaves a voice message  the instructions are in spanish so I cannot understand them. i should memorize them ahead!  It has been good service.


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 5, 2011)

*Verizon Plus Mexico plan*

I just changed to the + Mexico plan for the 3 weeks we will be in Mexico. I also changed for the billing cycle since the dates matched our trip dates. They can pro rate if you need to do that, but the agent told me that it is cheaper to just do a change for the billing cycle. It is $15 more than my plan, which I think is fine for three weeks of regular phone service. I, too, have had trouble with the voicemail messages in Spanish, but that is the only glitch. It is a great feature of Verizon that we can have this plan when we need it.


----------



## curtbrown (Oct 7, 2011)

One other low cost option if you have a smart phone and don't need to make a lot of calls -

We have an iPhone and just leave it in 'Airplane Mode', then turn on wi-fi.  We then use the Skype app to make calls back to the U.S. through the internet for about $0.06 / minute.

It's not convenient if you need to be on call or reachable 24 hours a day, but if you just want to call home to check on things from time to time, it works pretty well and is the cheapest thing going...

Curt


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 11, 2011)

I just returned and get good reception with Verizon there. I call before leaving and add the nation wide plus Mexico plan. If you plan on texting they have a texting plan you can add for Mexico use. If you have a phone that uses data you will need to add international data or you will get hit with a big data use charge.


----------

